# Masonite garage door panels



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

When you say "embossed" , do you mean a _design ?_


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd just replace the door. Hardboard products are much better indoors than out.

Btw are you sure it's Masonite ? People refer to and often sell other hardboard products by that name. 

It's somewhat similar to how any facial tissue is called Kleenex.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Years ago when masonite garage doors were popular I painted a lot of them that had a faux wood grain texture - that might be what garagemen means. IMO you are a lot better off replacing that door with a steel one.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I install overhead doors and have accounts at four different garage door wholesale warehouses. It's getting harder to find Masonite panels anymore. I believe one warehouse I deal with still has them. Haven't bought one in awhile. And I just had a customer call today about the same thing you're asking for. I told him the same thing the others here are telling you, go with a new steel door. They last a long time with very little maintenance. The masonite bottom sections sit in the snow around here and it rots them in 4 or 5 years. Most panels weren't painted properly before they were installed, so they just suck up the water. Get a new door, you won't be sorry.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## garagemen (May 15, 2017)

By Embossed I mean a wood grain look to them


----------



## garagemen (May 15, 2017)

garagemen said:


> By Embossed I mean a wood grain look to them


I have three garages nearly side by side, all built 20-30 years ago, all have the masonite embossed wood grain, two are still in excellent shape, one has rotted bottom panel, so I would need to buy 3 steel doors to keep them matching, which is why I want to try a lower panel only replacement. Which wholesaler may still have some panels please?

andy in frostbite falls


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I can appreciate wanting to buy panels instead of a new door . I'm not understanding if you mean something like the texture on some vinyl siding or if painted plywood would be a closer match .

As far as exact OEM panels , I would think you'd have to go through a dealer of your brand of door .


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

There was a huge lawsuit against Masonite and some of the other MFGs on hardboard siding and panels for exterior use about the mid 90s.
AFAIK, Masonite recalled or had distributors destroy all remaining stock when they lost the case and settled abt 2000. They no longer manufacture external Masonite (I'm not sure if they use any of the Mason process, anymore)

So, you need to loosen your criteria and look for some panel that will replace the damage, but realize that it will not match the other doors. (Unless you do the same "repair" to the other doors.)

Or replace the one door that needs replacing. With it being new and different, most people won't comment on it. At worst they will politely inquire what happened to it.

To get the 100% match, replace all 3.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

In case a new replacement isn't available, how bad is the rot?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation but my panels are smooth, so I can substitute outdoor-rated plywood.

Look for new panels, but also keep watch in your neighborhood for someone replacing their doors. When the sub was built they probably all had the same doors. From one salvaged door you can get several good sections from higher up that can fix a few doors. 

You can also easily add a few inches of new wood to the bottom of an upper section to convert it into the bottom section.


----------



## garagemen (May 15, 2017)

firehawkmph said:


> I install overhead doors and have accounts at four different garage door wholesale warehouses. It's getting harder to find Masonite panels anymore. I believe one warehouse I deal with still has them. Haven't bought one in awhile. And I just had a customer call today about the same thing you're asking for. I told him the same thing the others here are telling you, go with a new steel door. They last a long time with very little maintenance. The masonite bottom sections sit in the snow around here and it rots them in 4 or 5 years. Most panels weren't painted properly before they were installed, so they just suck up the water. Get a new door, you won't be sorry.
> Mike Hawkins


Could you please tell me the name and location, or better yet, the phone number of this 'maybe supplier'? It is worth a call by me to see if he has any left.

thanks!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The name of the company is Anderson Door Company. They are located in Cleveland, Ohio. Phone number is 216-475-5700.
Andersondoor.com
Mike Hawkins


----------



## AKoz (11 mo ago)

garagemen said:


> I have a double garage door with Masonite panels which have rotted at the bottom over the past 15 winters. Where can I get embossed Masonite 21" hi, 16' log 3/8" thick replacement pieces?
> Andy in MN


Fellow Andy,

I just saw this thread about deteriorated bottom Masonite garage door panels. What did you do? I have the same situation but it is early enough that I don't have to replace the bottom panel. I am considering just replacing the bottom 6" of Masoniote on each door with a man-made material. That would remove the need to match the texture of the doors and if done on both of my doors it will look like a design decision rather than a repair. Any thoughts?

Andy in NJ


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

*AKoz*, thread is 5 years old and OP hasn't posted since July of 2017, so you may not get a response3


----------

